# How to disable Airtel Missed Call Alerts



## RCuber (May 30, 2012)

Airtel activated "Missed Call Feature" and its free for 3 months..  I want to cancel it immediately.. 

I tried going through the IVR (121) and I wasn't able to find it the entry for deactivating the said feature.. 

I cannot find the correct SMS and number to be sent to deactivate the service.. 

can anyone share the number with me? ??


----------



## fz8975 (May 30, 2012)

try calling customer care straight away 
they'll help you out


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 30, 2012)

Message STOP to 121
 *www.airtel.in/star-stop/index.html


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> try calling customer care straight away
> they'll help you out


hehe. I wanted to avoid the hassle of speaking to those idiot's... 


gopi_vbboy said:


> Message STOP to 121
> starstop



No active services enabled on my phone


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Message STOP to 121
> starstop



Thanks man. Don't know about the OP, but the STOP message did helped me to stop a service, "FACEBOOK_1" which I don't ever recall activating, since I have an Android and I can always use Facebook app. :S


----------



## Nipun (May 30, 2012)

It shows an option to enable missed call alerts for me in *121#
Must be a disable option too


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

To stop Airtel missed call alert service call "321*883# . unsubscribed  .. 

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Airtel!!!



Thanks nipun ..you saved me lot of money ..


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Thanks man. Don't know about the OP, but the STOP message did helped me to stop a service, "FACEBOOK_1" which I don't ever recall activating, since I have an Android and I can always use Facebook app. :S



Just put the sim under your chair legs 

That will do the trick.



Spoiler



just kidding


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2012)

Update: got confirmation SMS from Airtel.. service is now stopped.. thanks for the help guys.. 

Mods.... please lock this thread.. and put a solved tag


----------

